# Man I feel guilty and ashamed that I dropped out of college



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

EDIT: I feel better now, wish I could delete this lol

I went between Fall '09 and Spring '12. The whole time I was there I was doing really anxious and had shitty grades, and some classes I had to retake. The whole time I kept telling myself "Don't give up, don't drop out", when I really wanted to, I just pushed myself too hard with nothing to show for it. And when I started working full time it really felt impossible, so I quit and I've just been carrying that weight ever since.

A college degree is that thing you need for a future right? That's probably why lately I've been feeling like I don't have a future... Like, when I was in college there was this slight feeling of security that I don't have anymore.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

First: It isn't very practical to work that hard and not complete it. It you can, it might be good. If you can't then you can't.

Second: The most important things for employment are: Work conscientiously, have skill and attention to detail, and get along with others (team). There is a bias - essentially a prejudice - against those who don't have degrees. That is primarily to get past the job interview. It can also affect promotions. Of course, some jobs will require degrees (brain surgeon for example). Otherwise what really matters is that you can do the job.

Third: there are tons of people with degrees that can't get work - no guarantee of security.

Don't waste time feeling guilty. Be realistic about what you can or can't do. Make some plans/goals and work toward them. And you can always change your mind.


----------



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

You're right


----------



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

I really went right out of high school because I had difficulty finding a job, that way I wouldn't just be hanging around my parent's house. I feel a little better though. Just a few minutes ago I had to call my college to create a new password for my online account, and my grades are a lot better than I remember when I checked them online. I don't even owe my college any money.

I know I wanted to be in college, I think I was just stressed because my mom was really sick that last semester I went and I was calling 911 like every week. She wound up in a psychiatric center (which she technically didn't need to be in), and I think I my attention span was just shot. She's a kidney patient, one of her new medicines was giving her bizzare side effects, she still has some strange habits, but she's back home.

I feel more hopeful that I could actually finish someday now though.


----------



## KevinSmith14 (Nov 16, 2013)

As much as I want to agree with those above saying that a college degree isn't important compared to work ethic.. a lot of jobs, especially ones that you will enjoy doing, REQUIRE a college degree.

If you can find what you love doing without one, then that is excellent! But don't feel rushed to get one, do something else for a while, see if the dp will subside and then go back and finish it.


----------

